# Indonesian: mengirim/mengirimkan



## francais_espanol

Are there any bahasa Indonesia/melayu speakers out there?

If so, could someone tell me the difference between:

Bagaimana saya mengirimkan ke sana?
Bagaimana saya mengirim ke sana?

(I actually don't know if the these two sentences even make sense).

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## frone

Hello, I'm an Indonesian 

In your sentence, I believe what do you want to say is:

 Bagaimana saya *mengirimkannya* ke sana?
(you need the object )

However, the question regarding the difference between "mengirim" or "mengirimkan" is a bit hard to answer 

Both are widely used, and we can understand you if you use those words,
however...

Please have a look at these sentences:

When you tell someone not to send ads to your mailing list, you say:
"Anda dilarang *mengirimkan* iklan ke milis ini"

When you write an announcement for a writing contest, you say:
"Berikut adalah pengumuman nama-nama yang telah *mengirimkan* naskah..."

But in the following sentence, "mengirimkan" would be less appropriate:
"Nina kembali *mengirim* email yang menarik untuk kita baca..."
"Kami *mengirim* surat di kantor pos"

When you say "mengirimkan" ...mmm... I dunno...it seems to have more emphasis, either on the action or the object you are talking about.

But please note that both require an object, because mengirim/mengirimkan are transitive.

It is also worth to note that it is considered more polite (and formal) to say "Tolong *kirimkan* surat ini ke..." 
than 
"*Kirim* surat ini ke..."

However, many people prefer to use the simpler words "kirim" and "mengirim" in daily conversation.

Hm.
Now I hope I didn't confused you even more 

Hope that helps anyway =)


----------



## francais_espanol

Terima kasih banyak, Frone. 
I think the difference is hard to grasp for a non-native speaker; from what I understand of your email, the "kan" places more emphasis on the object placed after the verb, is that correct?

Terima kasih.


----------



## frone

Hello,
yes, that's what I believe.

In case you are interested in more explanation,
in formal Bahasa Indonesia, the affix me-...-kan has the following meanings:

1. membawa
Example: me*lari*kan diri = membawa diri *lari*

2. menyebabkan
Example: meng*hancur*kan bukti = membuat bukti (menjadi) *hancur*

3. menyebabkan berlaku
Example: men*jalan*kan mobil = menyebabkan mobil ber*jalan*

4. menyebabkan jadi
Example: me*nakut*kan saya = menyebabkan saya jadi *takut*

5. menganggap
Example: me*mudah*kan masalah = menganggap *mudah* masalah

6. menjadikan sebagai
Example: men*calon*kan Bpk. A = menjadikan Bpk. A sebagai *calon*

7. memasukkan ke dalam
Example: mem*botol*kan air = memasukkan air ke dalam *botol*

8. melakukan perbuatan untuk seseorang
Example: meng*ambil*kan baju = meng*ambil* baju untuk seseorang

9. membawa ke……
Example: me*naik*kan bendera = membawa *bendera* naik


But please don't worry, even I too was confused when learned those in primary school 

It's pretty safe to use both mengirim/mengirimkan, just don't forget to put the object 

Should you have another question, I'd be glad to help 

Terimakasih kembali.


----------



## francais_espanol

Wow terimakasih lagi sekali, frone.


----------



## x994910

Bagaimana saya mengirimkan ke sana?
Bagaimana saya mengirim ke sana?

The two sentences above are actually incomplete because there's no object as what frone has mentioned above.  The difference between 'mengirimkan' and 'mengirim' lies on the sentences' format.

In raw form, "bagaimana saya mengirim ke sana" would be "how can i send to there". 

Difference from "mengirimkan" and "mengirim":

e.g. How can i send this item to you ? (mengirimkan)
Bagaimana caranya supaya saya dapat mengirim barang ini ke bapak/ ibu ?

e.g. By sending you this item, ...
Dengan mengirimkan barang ini, ...

As you can see, the difference is because of the -ing in english format.  Yet, you cannot translate english-indonesia simply because of the -ing.  But this is one of the many guidelines of why it's different between +kan and -kan

If u wanna learn more, yah . .go read the infos above from frone.  Tho seriously, it is very confusing to learn indonesian as the rules are not that concrete.  Even the language teacher differs from one to another on some of the grammars.


----------



## francais_espanol

x994910, Terima kasih bankak untuk bantuannya.


----------

